# AutoGuide Reporting from Nissan 360



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> In case you were out of town last week or otherwise incapacitated by some sort of mysterious food-borne illness, the news cycle was dominated by Pebble Beach; in fact it practically overwhelmed all of AutoGuide.com.
> 
> But the prestigious concourse is not the only event taking place in California. Hot on its mud flaps, our friends at Nissan are hosting a larger-than-life media spectacle that promises to be nearly as grand. Appropriately it’s called Nissan 360.
> 
> ...


Nissan 360, Stay Tuned for More… | AutoGuide.com News


----------

